# Nuclear Fallout 2013



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Night shots:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You'll have to fix the links but I managed to watch. Nice setup. Looks good.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think I would feel radioactive after going through your haunt! Great attention to details and that green glow is perfect!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Excellent theme and well executed. May I ask where you found your steel barrels?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The "Got KI?" shot made me laugh

You did a great job of recreating a look of decay and desolation.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

My friends mechanic got them for me for free. Basically, I told all my friends and family I was looking for a couple of barrels like in January. 
Next thing I need are wood barrels for this years pirate theme.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It was fun for the most part repurposeing and destroying trash and other household items no one wanted. The most expensive part was the masks (2 on the roof on the skellies were authentic) and the signs, and lighting of course.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I enjoyed your presentation. Very creepy and creative. How long did cleanup take you?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice setup! :jol:


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

1 day. Most of it was trash -repurposed. The few props I really liked I either sold or gave away to local halloween enthusiasts with more storage area than I have.



SCEYEDOC said:


> I enjoyed your presentation. Very creepy and creative. How long did cleanup take you?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE Mmom...! Way to stick to your theme....You must be a bit of a prepper with that type of message...American flag and gas masks ....Nice touch...Nice photography and sepia tone video.....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow MM, that is a big change from last year.. nicely done!!! I loved seeing the video but would also really like to see still pics as well. I enjoyed everything so much that I would really love to see things longer and close up.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really creepy feeling while watching your vids. Great job


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

haha...prepper? not even close. Last thing I prepped was some mac n cheese for the kids.  Just really ran with the theme....And the flag is always there. So thus the nice shots with the gas mask.



beelce said:


> NICE Mmom...! Way to stick to your theme....You must be a bit of a prepper with that type of message...American flag and gas masks ....Nice touch...Nice photography and sepia tone video.....


----------



## Matt Of The Dead (Aug 3, 2011)

Great job! Everything you did tied into the theme very well.


----------

